# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Viewsonic] va1903wb

## manos_3

Γεια σας.Η παραπανω οθόνη δεν αναβε καθόλου.Την ανοιξα και βρηκα 2 φουσκομενους πυκνωτες.Τους αλλαξα και η οθόνη ανοίγει(δουλευει το backlight κανονικα).Μόλις ομως συνδεσω το vga η οθονη βγαζει παραξενα χρωματα και μειραζεται σε δυο μερη.Δειτε φωτογραφια:



Το καλωδιο ειναι οκ.Τα 5v απο το τροφοδοτικο ειναι οκ.
Τι μπορει να φταιει;

----------

